# 4 wk old baby bunny with swollen genitals but no diareah



## jayzanegavinsmom (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey, My mini rex had a litter of 5 babies, they are now 4 wks old. I now hold them everyday to 1 socialize them and 2 to check them over to make sure everything's good. Last night I was doing my daily holding and I noticed that one of them had wet fur all over its back side. It isn't diarrhea and I know this to be true because I then went and got a warm wet washcloth to clean it up and when I was wiping its genital area a little poo ball came out. It was fully formed and not diarrhea at all.. Its genitals were also VERY swollen, so I started googling it and all the things they describe are baby bunnies with diarrhea. I don't know what to do. This morning I cleaned it off with a water bottle with warm water and then dried it off. It seems active and is eating and I think drinking. I am just so worried about it.... PLEASE HELP........


----------



## pamnock (Mar 23, 2010)

You might find the "wet tail" antibiotics for hamsters to be of some help in this situation.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going to move this to the Rabbitry, you'll have a more experienced bunch in there to help you out. 


sas :clover:


----------



## jayzanegavinsmom (Mar 23, 2010)

I got too scared and took it to the vet...:tears2: Better to be safe than sorry. The vet said it probably just got a little to fastidious on its grooming and bit itself and it got infected because its such a little baby... So its now on antibiotics for 10 days, its safe for 4 wk old babies. She did say if the rest of them look like this one (minus the infection) then Stella (mama) and I are doing a great job of raising them. Being my first time I was pretty proud of myself.:highfive: She said it was the perfect image of a very healthy 4 wk old bunny... :bunnydance: Even with all this we have had an amazing experience and will probably breed again...


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 24, 2010)

that is great news good job bunma!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank Goodness!! We would love pictures of the babies! :biggrin2:


----------

